
How to get website address from Business name - 100-xyz
Hello all,<p>I am looking for an automated way to get a website url, given the business name.  I can write the scrapes and clean the data etc, but which free service or API can I call to get a list of possible web addresses?  It was possible to do it using google apis many years ago, but not now.  Any alternatives?<p>If the question is not clear or you need more info, please let me know.
======
rogerkirkness
Clearbit Autocomplete API: [https://blog.clearbit.com/company-autocomplete-
api/](https://blog.clearbit.com/company-autocomplete-api/)

~~~
100-xyz
Tried to register but got a Password format error.

